# Anyone wanna give me a run down on how to care for hermit crabs?



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

I do not have any yet, but I am considering for the future  I am finding different things around the internet so figured I could ask here as I know some on here own Hermies. I'd just like the run down all the way from food to habitat. Cause I'm clueless on what they need :shock: Its like how I was with bettas at first till I found this site lol, I'd like to learn proper care  Any help appreciatiated!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont know much, but i will give you my thoughts. They need a sponge absorbed with freshwater and a bowl with salt water. They are active climbers. They eat like fruits and stuff. They are social. Again this may not be 100% true, just stuff i remember when i was going to get some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Try going to www.hermitcrabassociation.com 
My sister has four and my brother has two, They are really fun. I think you will enjoy them very much.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

This is from my past experience and research. 

Food - 
Commercial hermit crab food. Fresh veggies, fruit, whole wheat bread, and peanut butter as treats. My hermit crabs always liked grapes the best :-D

Habitat - 
The bigger the better! I kept three in a 12 gallon tank, but they were all small. If you want bigger hermit crabs you'll need a larger tank.
They like warmer temperatures, 75-80 F. You'll need a heater unless you live in a stable tropical region.
They'll get bored and stressed if you don't provide them with enough things to climb and explore. Drift wood is great! Rope netting on the sides of the tank or over rocks/wood/etc. is good too.
The best substrate for the bottom is sand. Children's sandbox sand will do fine. You should fill the tank with at least 4-6 inches of sand depending on the size of the crabs. 
You'll need to keep the tank humid and moist. Frequent misting should do the trick.

Shells - 
As hermit crabs grow (they can reach softball size!) they'll need to change shells. You should provide many shell options of varying sizes and shapes.
Don't use unnatural painted shells. The paint and coating can wear off and get into their water, potentially poisoning your crabs. Another danger is the paint getting into the crabs skin and causing serious health problems.

Water - 
You should provide your hermit crabs with a dish of fresh water (Bottled only! Tap water contains harmful substances.) and a sponge. They also need a dish of salt water. Make sure the water isn't too deep or they can drown!

Behavior - 
Hermit crabs are social animals and must be housed in pairs or groups! They are not generally aggressive by nature, but if you do not provide enough shells they may resort to pulling another crab out of a shell so they can take it. 
Hermit crabs will not pinch unless provoked. Do not try to pull it out of its shell or you may hurt it and cause it to hurt you.

If you need anything else, please let me know


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

do they stink at all? I've always kinda wanted one, but id get a few, however my mom is very picky about how animals smell lol.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> do they stink at all? I've always kinda wanted one, but id get a few, however my mom is very picky about how animals smell lol.


If you keep their tank clean, no. You do have to keep up with cleanings though - I learned my lesson when I let it go too long. Stunk up the whole room  Not keeping it clean can also cause all sorts of parasite and bug problems; Mites, fruit flies, gnats... The list goes on. And all those things can be dangerous to your crabs' health. 
I'd recommend weekly as the bare minimum for cleaning. I personally prefer twice a week though. 
Make sure you're taking out any uneaten food as that will stink up the tank and attract insects. Check all around; hermit crabs are known for stashing and storing their food.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

do you just pick up the poops and stuff?..now I really want a few! Lol, do you use a under the tank warmer?


----------

